# Solved: Question about PayPal vs. Google Checkout.



## MaxHouston (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am in the process of creating a website for my business, however I am having a hard time trying to decided to go with *PayPal* or *Google Checkout *for my credit card payment options for my products. As I have narrowed it down to these two companies, it looks as if either of them will be sufficient for my business needs at this time. Thus I am not interested in any other companies out there to process credit card payments.

What are some of the pros and cons of both?

Based on the information that I read about Google Checkout, it appears that in order for someone to use Google Checkout, they *need to have* or *need to establish* a Google account in order to process a payment to me/my company . . . whereas PayPal offers merchant services that allow my customers to pay via credit cards or checking account without a need for a PayPal account. So if that is the case, I want to make it is easy and convenient for my customers as I can, because I know personally, that if I would have to create a special or one time use account in order to make a purchase from a company online, I would skip making that purchase and do business with a company that does not have that type of requirement/obstacle in order for me to make a purchase.

Yet I heard that PayPal can be a real hard-nose when it comes to chargebacks or if a customer has a problem that the people at PayPal might just freeze the account until a problem transaction with a customer is rectified . . . which can be very bad for the business owner, as that would GREATLY harm future business until a transaction issue is resolved & the account is un-frozen, as I would think that most online customers are only interested in paying by credit card. Yet if that option is not there, I would think that customer would quickly leave and do business with another company.

Now with that being said, I just wanted to check to make sure that a person does need or needs to establish a Google account in order to buy or make a payment when using Google Checkout. Plus I would like to know some of the pros and cons of both *PayPal* and *Google Checkout*.

Also, for those of you out there that have recently opened a business account with PayPal or Google Checkout, could you only provide your business tax ID number or were you required to provide your social security number to open up your account so you could accept credit cards for business?

I greatly would appreciate any input or suggestions to my questions. Thank you.

Max


----------



## midwestantiquer (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi!

Regarding Paypal:

Google-search words like "Paypal Complaints," Paypal Complaints June 2009," Paypal Sucks," Paypal Horror Stories," etc. If you still want to sell using Paypal after that, then you should know that Paypal does not offer buyers an unlimited number of times to use Paypal without creating an account; it allows only a few, and then in the middle of a purchase it will inform the buyer that they must register, and then verify (which takes a couple of days). Just know that going in, and at least you won't be surprised about whatever happens.

Google Checkout requires each purchaser to register: first with gmail and then with Google Checkout; and then the first purchase that they make will, like Paypal's e-check process, use a one-dollar charge to verify their account, the charge being refunded after the payment is sent to the seller. To sell on Google Checkout, the SELLER must give a social security number and bank account number for verification. The money the seller receives goes into this account, but in no way is this account "attached" to Google Checkout, like bank accounts are "attached" to Paypal.

The buyer's bank account is not attached to Google Checkout. The buyer only has to inform Google the account number or card number they wish to use to make a purchase. There have been problems in the few years that Googe Checkout has been around, but they're minor, and seem to be getting ironed out; and there are no reports of ripoffs of bank accounts.

Paypal has made huge inroads into online payments, their seamless connection with the post office makes it easier and a bit (just a LITTLE bit) cheaper for people to ship if they use Paypal; and nearly EVERYBODY has a Paypal account by now. That accounts for Paypal's humungous presence, but in no way is this an indication of its merit. Credit cards are also huge in their presence, but as we all know, there is very little merit in the credit card business.

Have you thought of an alternative like ProPay? I have Google Checkout and Propay. I find people are willing to use the Propay, even giving me their numbers over the telephone, because there is no sign-up whatever required. It allows me, for about $100 a year, to take credit cards over the telephone, over the internet, and through a portable card reader, and my limit is $3000 a month, $250 per individual transaction. The fees are standard credit cards fees.

Good Luck and Beware!
Barb


----------



## MaxHouston (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello* Barb*,

I would like to take this opportunity to thank you so very, very much for your help and the detailed feedback you have just provided me. *WOW!!!* :up: I greatly appreciate all that you have shared with me. For sure what you have shared with me, I have learned a lot more about PayPal.

In regards to ProPay, I had read a little about it, however in my case, I am working on establishing an online business, where customers could make purchases online, as I do not want to take orders over the telephone, however I estimate that my monthly sales would be over $3,000, so ProPay does not sound like it would fit my needs. Yet based on all of the excellent information that you have shared with me, I think I will just use Google Checkout.

Thanks a *MILLION* Barb! :up:

Max


----------

